# Bespoke Rollerball



## its_virgil (Feb 28, 2021)

This one truly is a bespoke pen since it is made to order and not made for maybe a sale later.  My customer wanted a rollerball and no clip. The blank is Alumilite Clear Slow with Caster's Choice Mica powder: Pewter.  The rollerball is a little more unforgiving than making a fountain pen. The drill in the barrel has to be spot on for the rollerball refill to work properly. The section has to be drilled and counter drilled with 3 drill bits and has to be the correct length for the refill to protrude properly. The section took a few tries to get it right. Enjoy and comments welcome. One picture has the section I like better and two others that I rejected.




Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Fred Bruche (Feb 28, 2021)

Very nice! You don't use a spring at the back end of the body? I thought these would make it easier to adjust the length requirements. 
I agree with the section choice. Of the other options, one looks a bit bulky, and the other like a.... an acorn


----------



## sorcerertd (Feb 28, 2021)

Very nice!  I can see where that would be less forgiving and easy to crack while drilling and shaping.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 28, 2021)

Fred Bruche said:


> Very nice! You don't use a spring at the back end of the body? I thought these would make it easier to adjust the length requirements.
> I agree with the section choice. Of the other options, one looks a bit bulky, and the other like a.... an acorn


Thanks. I did use the spring because I drilled just a radio too deep. This is my first rollerball. I learned a lot. Will be making more.


----------



## magpens (Feb 28, 2021)

@its_virgil

I like what you've done, Don !!

I've been through that with a rollerball and know how tricky the stepped drilling is, with length being critical.

The section/nosecone is quite the challenge, for both the styling and practical aspects.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Feb 28, 2021)

When making the front section leave it a little longer than you need.step drill it like you did and thread it also.I assume you put it into a threaded mandrel to hold it?If your mandrel is hollow you can insert the refilll into the unfinished section put both parts into the mandrel,then turn and sand tit to lenght with just the right amount of rollerball nib protruding as you wish.once that is done then you can drill to depth what you need for the rollorball in the main body.Might have to break out the wire gauge bits for the small hole cause fractional bits are too small or to big to hold the rollerball cartridge snugly in place while shaping with it installed.


----------



## Jarod888 (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks great! Ive made all my kitless pens as rollerballs. It took me some time to figure out the precise drill depths, etc. Ive been making a lot of notes, let me know if you want them.


----------



## 1shootist (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks great !
Rollerballs are tricky to do..well done sir !!


----------



## eharri446 (Mar 1, 2021)

I have three drill bits that are just a little bit smaller than what I need. I have placed a stop collar on the 3/16 inch and the 1/4 inch to drill the exact depth that I need. I also have three reamers, 1 is 1/4 inch, 1 3/16, and the other is 1/4 inch. They also have stop collars on them so that they only go in so far. I also that a bit that is just under 5/16 and a 5/16 reamer for the hole in the body. I have some colored acrylic rods which I plan on making into pens. I needed the 5/16 reamer so that I can get as smooth a cut as possible, then I will wet sand the insides with micro mesh and polish using Meguiars PlasticX plastic polish. I determine the depths of each drill bit by placing one into a section that I ordered from LaserLineZ and then measure how deep to drill the 3/16 bit, and then how deep to drill the 1/4 bit.


----------



## Angelo49 (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks great. My first rollerball took a couple of tries.
When I got it right I glued the short spring from a button click pen in the bottom of the barrel.
Then I made this one from  solid brass bar stock.


----------

